# Up coming shows



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will going to 

01/23/10 (Saturday)
San Fernando Kennel Club
Seaside Park
Ventura, CA 

01/24/10 (Sunday)
Ventura County Dog Fanciers Association
Seaside Park
Ventura, CA

Argon will be entered for those two shows 

Enzo will be entered and Argon for this show both days 

01/30/10 (Saturday)01/31/10 (Sunday)
Orange Empire Dog Club
National Orange Show Grounds
San Bernardino, CA


Argon will be getting groomed by Chris Bailey on Monday so I will get some before and after pics his neck hair is horrid but this show is just for practice. 

Wish us luck we will need it lol My friend wants me to show argon because he responds to me more when I trot him but im nervous because he might act up lol


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh good luck! I'm excited for you guys.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm lost, who's Argon? Good luck, I'm so excited that Enzo is getting back into the ring!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Best of luck Roxy-babe  !!!!

Can't wait to see all the photos and the "footage" :target:

I wish I could be there and "yelp" for you guys : )))) !!!!!


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck!!! I will be at Orange Empire with Miso and Skyler (my toy poodle stud dogs).....


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah I'm lost too, who is argon?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Argon my friends devil poodle 

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=3360&highlight=Argon


We have been training with him like 3-4 times a week.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Best of luck to you, Enzo and Argon! I'm sure you will do well and have fun. Will be looking for pictures later!!
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will take pictures for sure I always say I will but since I have this new camera I will and I wil post video too so you guys can see the classes ! 

There will be a lot of pooples entered 24 for the first show and 27 for the jan 30th shows :scared:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Argon my friends devil poodle
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=3360&highlight=Argon
> 
> ...


lol...a little Val baby....somehow I can relate to what you may mean. However, it was quite hard not to love him anyhow. Is Argon pretty clownish and springy like my Sting was?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> lol...a little Val baby....somehow I can relate to what you may mean. However, it was quite hard not to love him anyhow. Is Argon pretty clownish and springy like my Sting was?



Yes Jenn he jumps and spins in circles when he is excited. 

I hope all goes well with your labor ! i know its getting close.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Yes Jenn he jumps and spins in circles when he is excited.
> 
> I hope all goes well with your labor ! i know its getting close.


Yes Sting was very silly but it made for a very showy guy too. Sometimes he would out of the blue just start pouncing from the couch cushion to the top of the couch then leap off....just out of know where. Then he would look at us as all proud of his little trick he pulled off. Me and my husband would just laugh at him sometimes. It was too bad that he had issues with the kids because I would of just kept him. On the other hand, he's getting more attention and in a better situation then he would of been in here after I have this next baby.

So anyhow.....baby Anthony is technically due Feb 4th but since Im 37 1/2 weeks now Im conisidered full term. Ive dilated and cervix is soft so it can be any day now....Im try to patently wait but Im soooo anxious!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Good luck Roxy! You too Secreto


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Argon did really well his second time around. 

Here is the video ( I have a bunch so be patient lol ) 




























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRo0SKGcffQ


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

AAaaaaaawweeeeee !!!!! What a progress  !!!!! 

Congrats to all of you - what a great job !!!! 

It was great fun watching the video : )))) !!!!! Did he get any points : ))) ???!!!

Who was that "silver" in the background ; ) ?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> AAaaaaaawweeeeee !!!!! What a progress  !!!!!
> 
> Congrats to all of you - what a great job !!!!
> 
> ...


no points he placed 2nd .

That dog in the back is blue. He was a very nice looking dog but he was smaller than enzo i believe. 

I have video of him. 

The grapgic bitch ted hickman had got some points that day so maybe she is a ch now she did really well. 

I think its safe to say colored dogs are welcome in CA because i see nothing but colored dogs at the shows lol


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

That is good news anyway  - he had a placement and he showed nice !!!
: )))

Oh , than that was a blue - such a pretty dog ! I just loved how he was observing Argon LOL - he is very smart dog : )))) ! Do you now who was a breeder perhaps !? : ))

It is great that there are all shades of spoos now prancing in the ring - it must be so much more interesting to watch than just black and white all the way !

Thanks for the report : ))) - we should make you our official "field" reporter and equip you with the microphone, real BIG camera and all : )))) !!!!!! 

*ROXY 25 LIVE !!!!!!!!*


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok here are some more videos ( till up loading more) 

sorry for the last part of video hahahah 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McaiHeaRh30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mmG_OOKYX8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr9u8NNMs0o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq0r9I6dJm0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyyRJZHwABw


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Who's white puppy was that? He was gorgeous! Argon looked like he did a good job for his first show.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> Who's white puppy was that? He was gorgeous! Argon looked like he did a good job for his first show.


Here are some more videos 

The white dogs name is 
SEACREST RIVIERA , PR13113002 5/12/2009. Breeder: Patricia Forsyth. By CH Penndragon Independence -- CH Seacrest Natural Pearl. Olivia Olsen . Dog. Leslie Simis, Agent. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_YvKA5GwZI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqKBEgeYYpQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0iiXA-7NOY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x1lITZ7OZU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvORtohvMx8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEYzlXSEn9Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCKtsvJa6iM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZxi2sEyggY

I still have more videos lol


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, I looked at her site and her dogs are beautiful, but she's in Oregon. I was hoping she was maybe close to you, so you could check her out. 

http://www.seacrestpoodles.com/Calder.htm


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> Thanks, I looked at her site and her dogs are beautiful, but she's in Oregon. I was hoping she was maybe close to you, so you could check her out.
> 
> http://www.seacrestpoodles.com/Calder.htm


Yes we have a satin collar from her she does great work. 

I have also been to her website.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Those are fun to watch! Thanks for sharing. I LOVE your outfit. Very cute


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Yes we have a satin collar from her she does great work.
> 
> I have also been to her website.


Out of curiosity, do you know who was handling him?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> Out of curiosity, do you know who was handling him?


Leslie Simis It says so I am not sure but who every it is she is always at the shows


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyyRJZHwABw


What is wrong with this dog's front feet :wacko:? Is he "bowing" ??? Strange...

Whose dog was handled by Kim Russel ? Very nice black !

Thanks Roxy for sharing - major FUN !!!!

PS:* Harley* - did you see a "contract" for a pet puppy from that breeder hwell: ???


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> What is wrong with this dog's front feet :wacko:? Is he "bowing" ??? Strange...


Yeah he toes in really badly. That Silver is a horrible mover. Shudder.

Re Argon's handler's outfit.... very stylish, but... too short and too flappy. It says "I'm not serious" and it detracts from the dog. Where it out to lunch (it is cute) but go to Ross and buy a sensible suit with pockets.

edited to add that the Cream/White puppy dog is lovely. The puppies bitches need to be trained before they are taken in the ring.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That dog that toes in almost looks like it has a deformed foot it toes in so bad. I've never seen that in poodles. Weird.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

cbrand said:


> The puppies bitches need to be trained before they are taken in the ring.


Do you refer to a black puppy that was jumping around like a rodeo buck ??? LOL


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Do you refer to a black puppy that was jumping around like a rodeo buck ??? LOL


Yes. Shameful.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I could only dream for those amount of spoos to be at our shows.
We're lucky if we get 1, let alone 2


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Yes. Shameful.


Ha ha ound:, Oh my - I can almost imagine your face watching since you are so good at training and do not tolerate even the smallest disobedience from your dogs : ))) 

LOL You must be in a state of disbelief LMAO Probably the same way I feel when I see a bratty and misbehaving child - I feel like jumping out of my skin LOL

Jak -  - than you and "Duster" are main attraction on the whole island :marchmellow:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Ha ha ound:, Oh my - I can almost imagine your face watching since you are so good at training and do not tolerate even the smallest disobedience from your dogs : )))
> 
> LOL You must be in a state of disbelief LMAO Probably the same way I feel when I see a bratty and misbehaving child - I feel like jumping out of my skin LOL
> 
> Jak -  - than you and "Duster" are main attraction on the whole island :marchmellow:


Lol!

And doesn't Saffy and Paris just know it! (esp. Paris)


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha ha - I can only imagine !!!!!

Not only they are a "rare and endangered" species "down there" - they are both so beautiful and sooooooooooooo unbelievably smart and cute and well trained - you both probably stop the traffic when you pass down main street :humble::humble::humble:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Ha ha - I can only imagine !!!!!
> 
> Not only they are a "rare and endangered" species "down there" - they are both so beautiful and sooooooooooooo unbelievably smart and cute and well trained - you both probably stop the traffic when you pass down main street :humble::humble::humble:


Lol, it does give them good rep, for being poodles!
There are quite a few pet spoos around, well, about 20 or so in our wee town of 120,000 or so.

But FD and I are some of the only ones that actually do stuff with them, bar one in another town.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Roxy,
That looked like Ventura show... how many SP's there? From videos it looked rather unimpressive. Not all that typical for that show.
Yes, that was Leslie too.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Leslie Simis It says so I am not sure but who every it is she is always at the shows


Well I guess I should've read that for myself, lol. Is this Sunday at the Ventura show? I want to look it up on Onofrio. (I would've before but I have trouble getting that site to come up during the wee hours.) Thank you for posting the videos, it's way better than watching the shows on tv. 



wishpoo said:


> PS:* Harley* - did you see a "contract" for a pet puppy from that breeder hwell: ???


No, but I guess I'll have to look at it now. I saw Oregon and decided to admire her dogs and favorite the site for later. I'd honestly prefer to buy from someone closer to TX.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Ha ha ound:, Oh my - I can almost imagine your face watching since you are so good at training and do not tolerate even the smallest disobedience from your dogs : )))
> 
> LOL You must be in a state of disbelief LMAO Probably the same way I feel when I see a bratty and misbehaving child - I feel like jumping out of my skin LOL


Seriously though, this is a problem. I consistently see Standard puppies and even adults acting like idiots in the ring. It is embarrassing and a poor reflection on our breed. As poodle exhibitors, we need to be aware that John Q Public is at these events and when we show we are representing our beloved breed.

The ring is not a place to train a puppy. That is what handling classes and fun matches are for. I'm willing to cut a puppy some slack, but in general, before they go into the ring, they need to be able to do the following:

gait properly on a leash
stand for exam
free bait (at least a little)

The white puppy dog that Leslie showed is a model of what to shoot for.

BTW... I'm a stickler for polite behavior in children. One of the proudest moments in my life came when we traveled to France with our kids (ages 7, 9, 10). We were in a restaurant in Normandy and an American couple (admittedly low standards for good restaurant behavior) came up to us and told us that we had the best behaved children they had ever seen.  My husband promptly knocked a water pitcher off the table. However, I don't take any responsibility for the way he was raised. That is my mother-in-law's problem.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> BTW... I'm a stickler for polite behavior in children. One of the proudest moments in my life came when we traveled to France with our kids (ages 7, 9, 10). We were in a restaurant in Normandy and an American couple (admittedly low standards for good restaurant behavior) came up to us and told us that we had the best behaved children they had ever seen.  My husband promptly knocked a water pitcher off the table. However, I don't take any responsibility for the way he was raised. That is my mother-in-law's problem.


Me too and that was too funny!! Men! lol


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> BTW... I'm a stickler for polite behavior in children. One of the proudest moments in my life came when we traveled to France with our kids (ages 7, 9, 10). We were in a restaurant in Normandy and an American couple (admittedly low standards for good restaurant behavior) came up to us and told us that we had the best behaved children they had ever seen. My husband promptly knocked a water pitcher off the table. However, I don't take any responsibility for the way he was raised. That is my mother-in-law's problem.


Aaaahahaahhaaaa ound: Oh boy - that was FUNNY !!!!! You are so naughty though to tease your poor hubby now LOL - he was probably embarrassed too much already -poor thingy  !!!!

Yes - I absolutely agree and was in many situations when I felt so proud that I was a "Fuhrer" in the house LMAO since it was so easy to take my children ANYWHERE even when they were 2 and 6. And I am sure they were happy to be taken places with Mom and Dad where none of their friends ever have been at that age. Air-travel was a breeze too !!! Flight attendants would just went gaga over their nice behavior that they would end up with extra "happy meals" , toys and coloring sets , snacks and juice boxes to no end LOL - like they were in the first class HA HA.

To come back to the point - I completely agree that puppy with such behavior has no place in the ring hwell:- and I honestly as a buyer would be weary of the line from which it came from O-o - although it could be just that it was never on the leash in it's life - still - not good sign either O-O !!!!


----------

